# I made my first M&P soap&#65292;more question come o



## misser2010 (Jan 12, 2011)

I made my first M&P soap which is embed soaps，but I have some question

1.Since somebody said liquid colorants will change color, I use the powder colorants purchased from wholesale supply. But the problem is when I add the powder into my base, the powder did not dissolved very well, you can still find too many little powders in base.

How to process can avoid those things?


2.Add powder colorant in transparent base, it tended to opaque.


----------



## Catmehndi (Jan 13, 2011)

Typically, if you add anything powdery to M&P, you have to do so in a small quantity of the melted base  - similar to using corn starch - that way, the powder should not clump.

If the clear base became opaque, perhaps you used too much powder?

As with any kind of craft/formulation, you have to keep notes and keep testing until you reach the desired result.

Good luck!


----------



## Genny (Jan 13, 2011)

You may find it easier to mix the powders with alcohol or glycerin, creating a nice sludge. Then add that to the melted mp.

Were you going for a clear/colored look or for a solid colored look?

Powders will make your clear soap not very see through anymore, because it's a powder.  I love the look that it creates though.


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 13, 2011)

You can use liquid colorants in &P. You just need to get the right ones. Some 'bleed', some do not. The website you purchase from should show you samples of how the colorants look in both clear and white bases and if they work well in M&P. If they do not I would keep looking.

I personaly won't use powdered colorants in M&P. It never mixes as well as I would like for it to.


----------



## supersoaper3000 (Jan 13, 2011)

I have the best results from using glycerin for my oxides.  You just need to make sure that it is thoroughly mixed together.  I make batches that will last me for months, I just need to make sure anything that has settled is mixed into the glycerin before I use it.

I confess I have never bought or used a liquid pigment, but that is because I get everything I want from my powders by making my own.


----------



## misser2010 (Jan 14, 2011)

Thank you all, I'll try again according to your suggestion


----------



## llineb (Jan 15, 2011)

I have had the best results using Micas and mixing them with alcohol before adding to my base.
If I am using a clear base and want to tint it I won't use Mica but will use non bleeding liquid colors pre mixed with glycerin.  I like the neon one's that TKBtrading.com sells.


----------

